# Natural emulsifier for body spray?



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

I haven't had any luck finding this info on the interwebs.  I'm looking for a natural emulsifier that will keep the FO and water from separating in the bottle.

Ideas?


----------



## heartsong (May 21, 2009)

*x*

  polysorbate 20  www.fromnaturewithlove.com


----------



## Deda (May 21, 2009)

I use poly 20.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Can extra poly 20 be added to emulsify added oils (like jojoba) as well as FO?  Keeping the 1:1 ratio?


----------



## heartsong (May 21, 2009)

*x*

may i suggest a totally water soluable macadamia nut oil PEG-16- then you don't need an emulsifier for the oil part-but i believe you need polysorbate 20 still for the f/o.

www.suppliesbystar.com    look in the equipment section with the bath tablet maker.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Thanks guys  8)


----------



## heartsong (May 21, 2009)

*x*

had to fix website address-i need spellcheck!


----------



## AshleyR (May 21, 2009)

I was just going to post about body sprays Daniel!

I don't mean to hijack but rather than post another topic since we're on the subject...

What does everyone else suggest for using as a base for body spray and room spray? I just ordered some supplies for this and have seen various "recipes". 

I've seen some made with just fragrance and witch hazel, some made with water, fragrance, and polysorbate, some with cyclomethicone and fragrance.... what works the best? I have the ingredients for all coming so that I can experiment.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

I was thinking about using a recipe of distilled water, fragrance, witch hazel and I guess poly 20 as an emulsifier, I also wanted to add some water soluble macademia oil as heartsong suggested, for a hydrating effect.

I've seen a lot of recipes using vodka or everclear instead of water.... seems drying to me...


----------

